# Missing driver for jvc camcorder



## johnno1970 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi,
I am having problems installing my jvc gr-d43 camcorder. It comes with Pixela imagemixer editing software. The problem is this, I try to install driver from installation disc, when doing this it tells me that the files, pixmcva.sys, pixmcvc.sys and pixmcvv.sys are needed to complete the install but these files are not present on the disc. I have downloaded all three from driverguide.com. Two of the files went through the installation fine but pixmcvv.sys did not. Apparently the download file is incomplete and there are some .dll files missing. I tried downloading it again but the same thing happened. Where can I get another download of pixmcvv.sys? and preferably without having to pay for it.
This is not a new install of the jvc software either, it has been running on my pc for a couple of years, but when I attached the camcorder the other day it set off the "found new hardware" wizard.
I have also tried uninstalling everything and letting the wizard search for drivers but I always end up at the same point.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

John.


----------



## johnno1970 (Nov 11, 2004)

I guess this isnt looking too promising, if anyone knows of a good site where I can download new drivers, I would like to hear about it please, even if it involves paying for them, the cameras not much use as it is.
Thanks.

John.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

johnno1970 said:


> I guess this isnt looking too promising, if anyone knows of a good site where I can download new drivers, I would like to hear about it please, even if it involves paying for them, the cameras not much use as it is.
> Thanks.
> 
> John.


Uninstall all of the stuff that came with the camera and re-install following original instructions.
Reboot after uninstalling and before re-installing.

Try getting another disc from JVC, or try copying the disc and using the copy to install.

I have CDs' here that won't play but the ripped copy plays.


----------



## johnno1970 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Root beaR,
I've tried the uninstall and re-install, copied the cd and installed using that, but I am still getting this message from within pixela imagemixer to "check mode setup on camera and confirm connection with computer".
I cant seem to find a mode setup on the camera and the computer is seeing the camera because its visible in device manager.
Very frustrating.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Why bother with the garbage software the camera comes with. Use Windows Moviemaker for basic editing.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

By mode they mean playback or record I would expect.
Make sure it is in playback mode. Quite often it depends on how the Camera is actually switched on that determines the mode.

Edit: Have you done any updates lately that may have messed up something?
Can you do a restore point to before this started to happen with the camera?


----------



## reaves41 (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. I have yet to successfully get the drivers right for this device on my laptop. Anyone else have any info on getting the JVC camcorders working. I have the JVC GR-D230.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

reaves41 said:


> I'm having the same problem. I have yet to successfully get the drivers right for this device on my laptop. Anyone else have any info on getting the JVC camcorders working. I have the JVC GR-D230.


Should start your own thread. Just click on the red triangle in the upper right corner of your first post in this thread and you can ask a mod to move it for you.

What OS are you using?

I have not installed any drivers for any camera device that came on any CD with the device.
Linux/XPSP2, it tells me what is plugged in.
I just plug it in and turn it on. In playback mode. It may say VCR or VTR or similar.

Use AC power, not the battery.


----------



## Dr.Dennis9 (Jun 1, 2008)

i am having same problem since i have had my cam corder never been able to hook to my pc just found this web site two days ago hope we can find some answers here Dr.Dennis9


----------

